# Ghost Stories Time!!!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

The past two or three years near Halloween we have been sharing
some of our personal experiences with ghosts and other unexplained
phenomena. Anyone want to start?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Never seen a ghost but I've seen a UFO before. This was over 30 years ago. I played Pop Warner football and we were coming off the practice field one late October afternoon - late dusk. There were plenty of Moms and Dads there waiting to drive their kids home - probably about 40 people witnessed this event simultaneously. Someone pointed up and said: "Look!". There was a bright red light streaking across the sky - left to right - at an incredibly high speed. It stopped suddenly, stayed stationary for about two seconds - then streaked back in the exact opposite direction - stopped again, then streaked straight up at a phenomenal speed - and disappeared into the ether. All of us stood there - slack jawed, making comments like "What the heck was that?" Then we went home and ate our suppers. There was no earth-bound explanation for what we witnessed. Keep watching the skies!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

An old High School chum of mine is the curator of the 45th Infantry Division Museum in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. When he first took over that post from the previous director, he noticed a few strange things going on in that facility.

Across the museum, a distant room from his office is 'the Chapel'. The Chapel has a motion sensor which activates 'Church Music' whenever patrons enter the room. Well, one night Mike was working late after all the volunteer guides had gone home - he was the only person on the grounds - when suddenly he hears the music start playing in the Chapel! Of course, he went out to investigate and found nothing! He reasoned that the sensor could have been tripped by a mouse or something so, he really didn't get too excited about it.

On another night when he was the last to leave the building and grounds, he was just about to drive away when he noticed that a light had been left on in the building! So, he re-entered the building and found that the light was coming from the Men's room upstairs. He turned it off and went back to his car. As he was about to drive away, lo and behold, the very same light was on again! Once again he re-entered the building, turned on all the lights, and did a thorough search to make sure no one was inside. When his search turned up nothing, he went back to the Men's room, extinguished the light, and returned to his car. As he drove away he glanced over his shoulder... the light was on again! He went home.

On still another night, he was working late in his office and once again the last person in the building. This time he heard footsteps going up the stairs! he heard them cross the floor above and directly over his office above his head! He could hear things being dragged across the floor as if heavy boxes were being moved. There is a storage room that is directly over Mike's office and he alone has access to it! He holds the only key! Mike dashed upstairs and found the storage room locked! He opened the room and looked around. Nothing looked as though it had been disturbed and there was no evidence of anything out of the ordinary! When Mike returned to his office, the footsteps started again. He decided he'd worked late enough that night!

After having experienced a number of these weird events, he finally struck up a conversation with some of the volunteer guides who had been there a number of years and worked up the nerve to ask them if they'd ever noticed any strange goings-on in the museum. Everybody had their own stories to tell. Voices, footsteps, and other unexplained things.

I guess Mike has gotten used to it, though... he's still working there after all these years.

- GJS

BTW, to make this model related - there are some fine military dioramas on display at the museum. And Mike himself is a modeler of note. he's been a life long fan of the Disney Nautilus and Fantastic Voyage Proteus, too!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

There once was a ghost named LeFete
whose haunting was never discreet
in the bedroom and bath
he'd yell "Boo!" with such wrath
that the victim would end with no sheet...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A security guard at an office building in west Montgomery, Ala. many years ago told me of a strange story. The family that owned the office building is well known there and the owner's office has urns with the ashes of his father and other ancestors sitting on a shelf. 

Once when the guard went up there to make his rounds, he felt a hand on his shoulder. Thinking it was his partner who had come up behind him, he turned around and found no one there. Another time going up there, he reached to turn out the light and it turned off just before is fingers reached the switch.

His partner had also experience some strange things -- unexplainable sounds and such. His partner one evening went to check on the basement and opened the door and saw an emaciated man there. 

It turns out that the building was built on the site of a Civil War hospital and graveyard. The partner left that evening and the guard who related the story to me, stayed in the guard's office the rest of the night refusing to go on rounds.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The only one that I ever experienced personally is the one I mentioned here before about the ouija board. So, by popular demand...


When I was around 8 and my sister was 12 she received a ouija board for Christmas. Christmas afternoon one of her friends from down the street came to visit. The three of us played with the board asking all sorts of questions. Since it was Christmas one of us came up with the question, "Is there a Santa Claus?" With my sister and I touching the planchette it proceeded to spell out "Only in the hearts of little children." 
I haven't played with a ouija board since then...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

When I was young my brothers and sister were playing outside at night,and my sister was wearing a blue long dress. I happened to look to the front of the house and noticed what looked like a blue dress sort of a glow about it on a woman,at first I thought it was my sister, but I saw her in the back of the house. When I looked back she was gone. Never saw her again, might have been in my mind or not. You be the judge. Believe it or not.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Two stories.... I was babysitting once when I was in high school. The three kids were in bed and I was sitting in the living room, watching TV, when there was suddenly the extremely strong odor of a freshly lit cigar. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a white mist cross the open French-doors leading to the front screened-in porch. I got up and checked, but all the windows and outer doors of the porch were closed. I checked all the rooms of the house and found nothing. The odor lasted about ten minutes. When the mother returned, I mentioned the the smell. "Did you see any cloudy shapes?", she asked. "That's our ghost. The old man who lived here before us. He died on the front porch and used to smoke a cigar a day."

About five years ago, Cindy and I were driving home one night. We were about to go under a railroad bridge when we noticed a white light hovering over the bridge. When we were about 100 feet from the bridge, the light flew up and to the right at about a 45 degree angle, at an unbelievable rate of speed. We looked at each other and, at the same time said, "Did you see that!?!" We were pretty freaked.


Wayne


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

I attended a catholic grade school, where it was common practice to be a alter server for six AM. mass. Depending on which priest said mass, you could be done in about twenty minutes or so. with nothing to do but go over to the school and wait for the buses to start arriving at 7;30. You could sit in the hall or your home room ,the office or go over to the convent and mooch breakfast. One morning, I chose to just to go to my homeroom. Walking out the back of the church into the long school hallway, I saw somthing moving at the very far end.
the lights hadnt been turned on for the day yet, so the only light was from the early morning dim just before the sun rises,comming in the windows. The movement I saw was a nun opening the door from a classroom and moving to the big double doors at the end of the hall leading to the stairwell. She was dressed in a full length grey habit and moved very quietly almost floating over the tile floor....".GOOD MORNING SISTER" I said, my voice booming in the long empty hall,she didnt turn or pause, hmmmmm I thought, How could she not of heard me? Again I said ,"GOOD MORNING SISTER, as she was reaching the big double doors. This time she stopped, turned to me and smiled ,swung the door on the right open and the light from the stairwell beamed through the open door, changing the nun to just a nun silhouette, her face from beautiful pink to black and white (kinda like the faces in the movie TRON)
Well long story short, out the door she went....I turn on the light switches in the hall ....now at the doors, I pushed to follow the mystery nun in grey,they opened about three inches.....just enough for me to see the large chain and shiny new pad lock wrapped through the handles on other side.......

Over the years,I've heard other people have seen the nun in grey ,quietly checking the halls of my old school. I chit you not.
Chris/cujo.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cujo - I'll believe it if she had a clicker and made you genuflect...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

MY wife was driving with a friend and the friend's brother one foggy night on a long dark road going down a steep hill. She swears they saw a ghostly horse drawn carriage cross the road in front of them. THey later heard stories that a horse drawn carriage failed to negotiate a curve and went over the side...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

When we were kids, my sister used to babysit at an old stone mansion on a hill up the road. The place looked the part of the haunted mansion. She used to tell us ghost stories about her experiences there during dinner. After a few years of scaring the crap outta me, she finally confessed she was making them all up.  The only real scarely experience she had there was when she was doing her homework in the living room and their cat suddenly jumped out of a hidden nook and scared her silly. Served her right.

***

Believe it or not, my Dad had a spooky experience during pilot training in Texas in 1944. While he and an instructor were doing their thing in an AT-6, another trainer crashed on the field, killing both occupants. Dad's instructor flew them over to the crash site to see if they could help in any way. Dad says he saw two "puffs of smoke" rise out of the cockpits of the plane and go straight up. The instructor pilot circled, and followed the puffs up. Dad says the puffs kept going straight up, not effected by the wind, until they were too high for the little T-6 to follow any more.

Ghosts? Souls enroute? Dad always wondered. But he saw a lot of people die over the following year, and never saw that effect again.

***

Our family home, where I grew up, was built in 1878. I was the 4th generation to live there. Personally, I never noticed anything spooky. But Dad said he'd occasionally hear his grandmother walking around - her funreral had been at the house, and in the days before any funeral homes were in the are, she'd been layed out in the living room :freak: . There was a time when he was restoring her old rocking chair in the basement, and he swears he heard it rocking. But again, despite many. many nights spent alone in that house, I didn't experience anything.

BUT. Dad sold the house in 1992, and the guy who bought it was the brother of a girl I went to high school with. I learned that she had house-sat for him occasionally (sexiest girl in our class - she finally comes to my house AFTER I move out!? urr...) So I saw her at the 20-year reunion and mentioned the house. Her eyes went wide and she said "Oh my God that house is so freakin haunted! I couldn't stay there another night!"

Maybe gramma misses us? :lol:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Some great stories. My family growing up has shared our home with a
" spirit" or something. It seemed to get more active at certain times. One
of those times was when my brother got an Oija board and we played around
with it. I really feel that Oijas are like ghost/demon magnets. another time is
when I was playing my electric guitar. I heard Jimmi Hendrix was experimenting
with guitar sounds (feedback) to open dimentional doors, so I cranked up my amp and was doing loud feedback at different tones, and all the sudden, I 
got scared $#@!less. The hair stood up on the back of my neck, and I put
the guitar down. After that, things got worse. Our dog and cat would not go in my room - the dog barked at "something" in there, the cat Hissed at the room
and all the books (remember those encyclopedia sets) on the bookshelf all fell off! I have so many stories I'm going to put them together and write a book.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay, two years ago I was living in an apartment in Edmonton, going to university. One late night, like 2 or 3 in the morning, my roommate and I were sitting in his bedroom, having one of those philosophical talks that lasts for hours. You know, the kind where you discus the possibility that nothing really exists, maybe the world is a figment of your imagination, etc. Anyway, while we are sitting there, we hear a bang or a thud from my room down the hall. We went to my room, and at the time I didn't have a light hooked up to the wall switch, so I had to walk across the dark room to turn on my bedside lamp. I do so, and notice that a very heavy book has fallen off of my bookshelf, knocking a number of things off the desk below it. While both of us are wondering what happened, we both got really chilly, and then, at the EXACT SAME TIME, we turn around really fast. Both of us swear we felt something whip past us. Needless to say, we were pretty spooked.

At that same apartment, I was talking with a friend of mine at the doorway, and he was lingering in the hall because we'd struck up another conversation just as he was about to leave. As we stood there, the elevator down the hallway opened, with no one inside it. Well, obviously someone had pushed the button for our floor before getting out. However, as we looked at the elevator, we could see the light streaming out from inside it. As we watched, some kind of shadow moved across the light and out into the hall. Well, that kind of freaked us out, and I was glad that I was already home and didn't have to use the elevator. Felt bad for my friend though. 

I have one or two more, but I have to go to class. Later.

Dan


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

There are definately things out there we just can't explain!!
I saw a ghost at my parents home in the mid eighty's I got home from
work, I sat down to watch some TV, kicked back on the Lay-Z-Boy, and
next thing i know I'm seeing this guy who looks like he's either covered in
mud or blood reaching out to me and asking me to help him. I calmly sit
up (I notice my body is still laying back- like just my spirit sat up) and I calmly said "I don't know how to help you". All of the sudden there was a
rush of sound ( the TV, clock, etc) and he was gone. I sat up, our large white
cat was sitting next to the chair still as a statue looking over to were the man was standing with his eyes as huge as saucers. I ran into the bathroom
and splashed water on my face trying to pull myself together.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, there was ONE incident in that old house, and you could easily pass it off as a breeze. The house was a mother/daughter side-by-side that, as I grew up, was shared between my parents and us kids on one side, and Dad's parents on the other.

After Mary and I had been married a few years, Gram passed away (Pop had been gone a while), and Dad offered the vacant half of the house to us. So Mary and I found ourselves sleeping in Gram and Pop's old bedroom. 

It wasn't our first night there, but maybe our third. Warm summer night, with one window open and the door closed. We'd just turned the lights off to go to sleep. Very gentley, the door opened about halfway, we felt something pass thru the room, and the shade over the window billowed up. Then everything went still again. We popped the lights on and stared at each other.

Breeze? Or Gram saying, "hey kids, glad you're home again, I'll be on my way now?"


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

A few months after my Granddad died, I came out of my Grandmothers bathroom to go down stairs. It was totally dark but I could see my Granddad comming up the stairs toward me - he was a mass of whispy coloured clouds, a bit like the patterns you can see when you close your eyes.

It's difficult to describe how he looked but it was definatly him moving up the stairs in his slow and deliberate way, wearing his trilby hat.

I was only five and I nearly poo pooed my pantaloons - I dove behind banister and covered my eyes until I thought he would have got to the top, then rushed down stairs as fast as I could.

I didn't mention it (I was a quiet child) until 25 years later during a conversation with my older brother who used to live with my Gran. He was gobsmacked when I told him as one of his mates came back from the toilet one evening years after my Gran had died, white as a sheet claiming he'd just seen my Granddad comming out of the bathroom and he'd never believed him!

--

Not quite ghosty but a bit weird. 

when I was 4 at the same house, I was playing with the only toys my Gran used to have at her house, a truck and a draft excluder shaped like a snake. 

I was eating some sweets and decided to pop one in the snakes mouth. 3 mins later when I'd eaten them all I thought I'd eat the snakes one as well. I opened up it's mouth but the candy was gone! I couldn't find it anywhere and there was no where it could have gone - it was as though the snake has eaten it! Weird!
We still have that snake here somewhere, should I open it up and see if it's inside or does it have special powers that are best left indisturbed?

--

BTW, oiuja boards are known for stirring up hauntings, why don't people just take em down to the local pub and use em (or someone elses house for that matter )

Mike


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

I have seen ONE full body apparition. Me and a co-worker were coming in the lobby of work toward the elevator. As we approached we saw a tall man :dude: get on the elevator and the doors were shutting we said "hold the door", he didn't and we pressed the elevator button at that instant. As soon as the doors closed the opened back up and NOBODY was inside. We looked at eachother and at the same time we said "OMG did you see that!?!" :freak: We both had goosebumps and hair standing on end-we both knew what it was. 

I'm a member of a local (Georgia) group www.ghosthounds.com - great site.
I've also had uncanny experiences in Maryland, DC and Florida.

MariettaHunter (screen name at Ghost Hounds) :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks for the web site!!

My dad researched our property and found that there is a grave site somewhere
on the propety of a person who was claimed to be a witch ans posessed.
Now usually people were burried near a tree. We have an old apple tree
right outside my old bedroom window. :freak: The most recent happening was
my mother was bitten on the nose by "something".


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Sure thing.

And a big WOW about your house/land. You should look around for the grave (if it's not under your bedroom!) because it should have some sort of marker. It could only be a square stone the size of half a brick..or a small pile of pebbles/rocks. Use a metal detector around the tree because if she is buried there and she was indeed a witch - most likely she was buried with some sort of ring/pendant on. I would not recommend exhuming to retrieve said metal token however :freak: unless you're a little on the brave side~

That said..Very seldom will certain activity produce a welt, blow, sting, scratch etc but it DOES occur. In all cases, this is malevolent activity.

fjimi


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

fjimi said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> And a big WOW about your house/land. You should look around for the grave (if it's not under your bedroom!) because it should have some sort of marker. It could only be a square stone the size of half a brick..or a small pile of pebbles/rocks. Use a metal detector around the tree because if she is buried there and she was indeed a witch - most likely she was buried with some sort of ring/pendant on. I would not recommend exhuming to retrieve said metal token however :freak: unless you're a little on the brave side~
> 
> ...


I don't want to dig em up! I wonder if that was the case of the pounding
in the cellar ( the sound like a sledge hammar hitting concrete), the foundation or part of it on top of the grave?
My brothers did find a grave though:

My brothers and a friend were playing around an old gravel pit down the road
from our home. they saw a handle sticking out of the side of a bank. They
thought it was a treasure chest, so they started digging. Next, a skull with
long red hair rolled out! They ran to tell the friends mom, and she thought it 
was an animal skull, so they brought it to her in a paper bag! She flipped
out and called the cops- they took the skull and burried it in the cemetery.
My brothers found an old family graveyard.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

That's FREAKY!!! You could have graves all over the place! I don't think I'd go poking around with a shovel anywhere!

fjimi


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

My grandfather owned a saloon (White's Cafe) in Wilkes-Barre PA. One day my cousin and I were playing in a field behind a garage, and stumbled across an old gravestone. It turns out that where the saloon was located was once the city cemetary! After that I hated to go down in the basement, imagining what was on the other side of the rough stone walls...


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

The house that my fmaily and I live in is only about 30 years old. When we moved in my wife was pregnant. So we made a list of everything we needed ie:highchair, stroller, etc... Couple days later I cracked the seal to the attic and to my amazement I found, new in boxes, just about everything we needed. I done some checking on the house and no one can recall anyone living in it that had or was fixing to have a baby. Wife has told me on numerous occasions that she has seen a little child moving in the hallway, and I have felt someone climbing in bed with me late at night while the wife is at work. Our little girl(3 years old) will sit in her room for hours playing with her friend that she calls "Britany". Television being found on in the middle of the night and knocking on doors is the norm around our house.

Ironically, ten years ago I worked a fatal wreck where a guy plowed into an elm tree. The location, front yard of the house I'm living in and the tree still bears the scars of the accident.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Some friends moved into a basement apartment in Hackensack, NJ many years ago. You'd think an apartment building only a couple decades old would be ghost-free. But Neil said he'd be watching TV, and a puff of mist would rise in front of the TV, hang for a second, and go away. This would happen often, but not consistently. 

One day he was sitting on the floor right in front of the TV while adjusting the picture, when the apparition rose up in the 2 feet between his nose and the screen. He froze for second, then said in a firm voice, "Go away, ghost."

The mist never came back.

:freak:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've been looking at pictures of ghosts on line. I'm going to look at family
pictures to see if see anything (ghosts) in the photos.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

You'll be surprised what you see once you really know what to look for! Be sure to first rule out any reflective surfaces, rain, sunspots, smoke & camera straps.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

ALSO! (on/off topic) When having film developed make sure to tell them to include prints of ALL frames on the roll. Many a ghost mug is left on the cutting room floor!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Before I got married, my daughter and I moved into a rental duplex. The place was just renovated since a fire that took the life of a 12 year old boy. We were the first tenants after the tragedy.

After a couple of weeks, some funny things started happening. One evening I heard this repeated and light thump on the wall outside the kitchen. When I went out to check, there was no one in site but I immediately started smelling propane gas. Come to find out the tank was leaking. Myself and the neighbors on the other side being smokers, this presented a dangerous situation. I called public utilities and they came out right away.
Another time my daughter was staying at a friend's house overnight. I was up late watching a movie and felt like a snack. I threw some chicken nuggets on a baking tin and put them in the oven. Then (STUPIDLY) laid back down on the couch and got a little too comfortable and dozed off. About 45 minutes later, I snapped back awake and remembered something was in the oven. I ran into the kitchen, but not to worry. The oven was shut off. I was alone in the house, and if I shut that oven off I did it in my sleep because I have no memory of it.
The last 'incident' was close to Christmas. Our real tree was fully decorated and lighted. My daughter had this toy stuffed duck that when you tapped it on the top of the head it would quack. You had to tap pretty hard. My kid was with my ex for the weekend and I was on my way out for the day. The tree looked so nice I decided to leave the lights on. As I opened the door to leave, I heard that duck quack. Mind you, it needed to be tapped briskly on the head to quack, but it quacked on its own. I paused for a second and the same thing happened again.
I then walked back in and looked at the duck. There was nothing around it to tap its head. While there, I unplugged the Christmas tree lights. 
As I walked out, the duck didn't quack again.

We stayed at that apartment for 3 more years without incident. I always found it a bit chilling that all three incidents had one thing in common - the risk of the place catching on fire.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fjimi said:


> ALSO! (on/off topic) When having film developed make sure to tell them to include prints of ALL frames on the roll. Many a ghost mug is left on the cutting room floor!


Do you do any ghost hunting down there in Georgia?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

My sister & I went to spend the summer with our father in Texas in 1973. We'd been there about a month and a half when my Dad came and told us our Gram had had a heart attack and was in the hospital for a few days.

August 6, 1973...11:45 AM the phone rang. My step-brother Rob answered it and I heard him say, "No, Don's not here, he's at work." There was a pause and then I heard him say, "Oh, you want "little Don"?" (I'm a junior),and I knew it was Gram because she was the only one who ever called me "Little Don." 

I picked up the phone and said "Hello?" I clearly heard my Gram say, "I love you..." At that point, my sister picked up the extension phone in my Dad's room and there was an audible "click" on the line. I heard my Gram say, "Don, are you there? Hello? Hello? Are you there?..." I kept saying, "Yes Gram, I'm here, I can hear you," but the phone went dead.

My Dad came home about 12:30 (which was unusual in itself because he never came home for lunch). He took my sister and I into the study where he told us that our Gram had passed away at 11:45 the night before. I tried to tell him about the phone call, but he insisted it was impossible and that there were no telephones in the CCU unit anyway, so she *couldn't* have called. That's when my sister piped up, "No Daddy, it's true...I heard him talking to Gram." Dad looked a little shaken then. Finally he said, "Well, I know she loved both of you very much and sometimes the truth *is* stranger than fiction."

Spooky, but it never scared me because Gram & I were very close. There have been a few other occassions that she has contacted me over the last 30 years, but I don't get into details very often because people either think I'm pulling their leg or just plain whacked so I'll leave it at that...


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

True story. I think I even remember the address correctly after all these centuries. New Orleans - 630 Louisiana Ave.

Decided I was grown up and wanted to live on my own - so about 6 of us rented a great house that the owner (a successful artist) quite literally vacated like almost in the middle of a meal. So, for $100 a month we had a beautifully furnished place complete with competition size pool table. Nobody told us about the sea captain.

If ya know New Orleans then ya know the style home in that neighborhood. Narrowish on the front, long in length, 2 floors, shuttered french doors opening from rooms onto upper floor balcony. Think steamboat shape. Outside of the kitchen, all the walls, stairs, and flooring were mahogony - almost reddish black in tone. Hey...it was nice.... I choose the bedroom on front end of house and the back 2 bedrooms were full of really really old furniture, including a massive chifforobe. Owner showed us inside those rooms, but said he didn't want us to distrub items in those rooms, and that was cool. (Everything was cool back then, now that I think on it  )

Ok, at the end of that long upstairs hallway past the bedrooms was a small door with a hasp lock set up ---- locked. Now I really was curious about that door, and friends teased me about the story of Bluebeard seeing as to how this fine home was built by a retired sea captain, altho neighbors said history had him another way.........more likely a retired pirate going legit. I really liked that house and the mystery around, but that door........

One night I heard doors slamming, drawers opening, closing - yep, in the middle bedroom with that chifforobe. Hey, I didn't get outta bed. Next morning with sunlight coming thur those shutter doors, I figured one of my roomies got drunk or something was forgot we were to stay outta there.

Nights went back with more nocturnal sounds and I finally got up, peeked out my door down the hallway to that locked door, and saw a "soft" yellowy light coming from the edges of the door. Hey, I really did !!!

Ok...fast forward to my new sleeping location, the couch in the pool room. Which was under those bedrooms. Like I was gonna sleep anyway. Too much activity going on up there for me, thank you. That next morning we all got together and admitted what we had heard for 2 weeks but didn't tell. 

Fast forward. The owner admits he had "some" troubles but assured us the sea captain was harmless - he'd moved on to the other side of Lake P. for "inspiration" in his work - that's why he rented us the captain's house month by month, you see. Uh Huh. 

It's my turn to cook and I'm in the kitchen. We'd gotten used to Punjab (the alley cat turned pet) jumping into the air, hissing, and bolting from any given room now. Nobody went up upstairs anymore. Well, Punjab came racing down the stairs and ripped his way thru the kitchen door screen, while the lights starting flickering at the same time, and the kitchen cabinet doors (paned glass) starting opening ..... and I'm still staring at the ripped screen when it just starting feeling real creepy real fast. Then the lights went out everywhere downstairs, and that dark wood took a real life of it's own in my eyes. I ran into the bathroom and knew exactly why that man had a picture of Jesus in there on the wall.....grabbed that picture (yes I did) and followed the cat into the garden and hid behind the vines on the arbor - hugging Jesus. No sooner got there than the plywood covering a broken window on the back of house just flew off and landed right smack in the middle of the garden. 

I sat there until folks started coming home from work.....and there they found me. That small locked door? It was the sea captain's library/office. The broken window on the back? Apparently it had a million year history of just exploding outward into the yard....owner after owner. El'Capitan was murdered in that office.....and in the course of the struggle, fell or was pushed thru the circular window - one that he had saved from his favorite ship.

Neighborhood legend has it old pirate croonies found him and settle a score. Who cares, we moved the next day and yep, left our toothbrushes and dirty clothes - just like the owner did before us.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

flyingfrets said:


> My sister & I went to spend the summer with our father in Texas in 1973. We'd been there about a month and a half when my Dad came and told us our Gram had had a heart attack and was in the hospital for a few days.
> 
> August 6, 1973...11:45 AM the phone rang. My step-brother Rob answered it and I heard him say, "No, Don's not here, he's at work." There was a pause and then I heard him say, "Oh, you want "little Don"?" (I'm a junior),and I knew it was Gram because she was the only one who ever called me "Little Don."
> 
> ...


Feb 1972:
My Grandma lived accross the street from us and on the night she
died, I watched as the ambulance came from my parents bedroom window. I felt someone behind me, and someone touch my ear, I knew it was her, and I knew she was dead. I ran in my room knelt down and started praying a rosary
for her ( I didn't know then but, that helps the newly dead reach heaven).
My brother was freaked out by my Grandmother dying and me saying the rosary, so he took a belt and started whipping me with it. I felt that something was leading me to pray for her soul and I know it helped. She was
sad about her life, and I hope she's happy now. After that my mother swore she smelled Grandma's perfume at times around our house.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There are a LOT of stories about loved ones being contacted right at the moment of death - by phone, by a sighting, whatever. I was actually hoping for it when my dad passed last year, but nothing happened. Oh well.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

John P said:


> There are a LOT of stories about loved ones being contacted right at the moment of death - by phone, by a sighting, whatever.


Yes. It happened to me that way. I saw a dear friend of mine from Amarillo, Texas here in Salt Lake City. I thought that she and her husband were here for a visit ( as they often visited family and friends here ) but I didn't see her husband any where around. We made direct eye contact but no words were spoken between us, I was really busy at the time but I thought since she was in town that my wife and I would be hearing from them.

When I got home from work that evening my wife greeted me at the door with, "We got a telephone call from James today..." I thought I'd surprise her with my foreknowledge so, I said, " Really? Was he calling from Salt Lake City?" "No," said my wife, "He was calling from Amarillo." Huh? That confused me. Why would James be in Amarillo and Carol here in Salt Lake, I wondered.... Then my wife continued, " Carol died last night!"

- GJS


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a picture of me. Trick or treat! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Here is a picture of me. Trick or treat! :lol:



I don't get it. You look normal to me. :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I don't get it. You look normal to me. :freak:


I did not say it was a mask. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

almostvirgin said:


> Well, Punjab came racing down the stairs and ripped his way thru the kitchen door screen,


 I'm sorry, but I fell down laughing at that mental picture. A little cat-shaped hole in the screen like in a Bugs cartoon.

If this was in a movie, I'd be yelling at the movie screen, "Better follow that cat!" :lol:


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Johm P - Probably because your Dad didn't think it was necessary - or he didn't do it because he was a jokester and knew you'd be waiting for it. 

fjimi


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

I have one...

But anyways before we moved from our house in Las Vegas to up here in Utah....my parents and I that is...one night I was back in the TV room (which used to be the garage) and was talking to my mom...after I got done talking to her I started walking back to my bedroom...the hall light was off and my door was shut but my bedroom light was on. I literally was NOT blinking when I saw the light that was shinging through the crack underneath my door literally go out almost as if someone stepped infront of the door. It really freaked me out...I blinked once and the light was still gone, blinked again and the light returned. Needless to say I slepted with the light on in my room that night. 

Also too when ever I was a lone at home espically at night there were times I'd hear voices and someone saying something and I thought it was my parents entering the house but it turned out no one was there. Really freaky. I've also felt like someone was following me a lot of times too when I was home alone....whenever I was in one room and I felt someone was watching me or was following me I'd always rush back to my room and shut my door. I kid you not this happened though...

Trent


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

John P said:


> I'm sorry, but I fell down laughing at that mental picture. A little cat-shaped hole in the screen like in a Bugs cartoon.
> 
> If this was in a movie, I'd be yelling at the movie screen, "Better follow that cat!" :lol:


Now you know why I was staring at the screen door. :freak: 


Good thread Mitch - you always have something for the monster people !!!!!


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

ok, I don't usually respond to things like this because I think everybody who does is a flake. When I lived in Lincoln, the house we lived in was way out on the edge of town, (at that time) and I always hated going out in the backyard and seeing the backside of the house. It was an old farmhouse that had been added onto by someones own three hands, and the back part was just a huge flat 2 1/2 story wall with a couple windows. Inside the wall was the stairway to the second floor and just looking at the place from the outside always creeped me out. Of course my room was on the second floor. Sometimes when I KNEW I was alone in the house, I would be upstairs doing whatever, and I would hear someone comming up the stairs, I would hear them stop at the landing about 3/4 of the way up, then come up the last 7 stairs before the door. (why do I remember that there were 7 stairs? this was 25 years ago!) Anyway, I could open the door expecting to catch someone sneaking up on me, (never was my girlfriend, but I hoped) and nobody would be there. One night, I was up there, started hearing the footsteps, heard them pause at the landing, heard them come up the last steps, then SAW the doorknob turn, real slowly, both ways. I just sat there for a few minutes, never heard anybody go back down the stairs, but when I finally pulled myself off the ceiling and opened the door, there was nothing there. Several years later, after moving away, I was talking with one of my sisters who llived in the room before me. Now we had never mentioned any of this to each other before, but the subject came up that night, and when I started talking about the footsteps, her eyes got about the size of plates. She told me that when she lived up there before me, the exact same things went on, but she didn't want to tell anybody about it. Now, just to add to the wierdness, my other sister, who also lived upstairs before we got the room, never saw or heard anything strange while she lived there, but could often be found sleepwalking around outside in the middle of the night, and never rembering any of it. There were a couple of other odd tthings about the place too, there was a room off the stairs going down to the basement that there was just no way I could get past fast enough, and out in the backyard were 2 small marble slabs with "mother" and "father" carved into them. My mother took these and made benches out of them. Nice. There was another house we lived in when i was a kid with some odd stuff happening, but now that I'm older and wiser, I've come to the conclusion that it was aliens and not ghosts messing around there. but if anyone wants to know, I 'll put it in.

(real nice how while I'm typing this I've got chills and goosebumps)


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

few years ago I was working at Hollywood Video in Woonsocket RI. It was just about 12:30 am, half hour after closing. There was just the manager and I in the store, she was in the front of the store. I had just left her to use the bathroom, I was in there for under a half second and there was a knock on the bathroom door and someone called my name, I finished up, opened the door to an empty room (you had to cross the break room to use the bathrooms). I had not heard the break room door open either before "she" knocked or after. When I had got the front of the store Jenn was still there counting out the drawers. I told her what happend and asked her what she wanted. She told me that she had not gone it the back room or called my name, that she had been in the froint all along. I related this to the store manager the next day and was informed me that ten years earlier an employee of Almac's, the store that was there before 
Hollywood Video, had hung him/herself in what is now our storeroom. And that his ghost likes to appear after hours


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

When I was a kid, my great-aunt and I were very close. She would always get me out of hock with my parents any time I screwed up, take me to the movies (Saw Star Wars for the first time with her--she liked it, but said it was a bit too loud!  ), and just generally be a good friend and confidante. Unfortunately, Auntie passed away in 1983, when I was 15.

Cut to 1987. I had graduated from high school the previous year, and was generally being a no-account lazy teen, like so many of my classmates. One night, I was driving home in my car (Auntie's parting gift to me, her 1979 LTD Landau), mumbling under my breath about a run-in I had had with a boneheaded manager, when suddenly, it got COLD in that car, far colder than the excellent Ford A/C could make it. I looked in the mirror, and saw Auntie sitting in the back seat, shaking her head, and looking generally disapproving. I stomped the brake, locked up all four wheels and did a 720 across the highway. I jumped out of the car, and stood there shaking. Of course Auntie was no where to be seen. Although, there was a strange cold mist that poured out of the open door...

Recently, I went through a seriously bad bout of depression, and at one point privately speculated on offing myself. One night, in a dream, Auntie came to me, and took me to the cemetery in Mobile, where she is buried. We sat and talked for quite a while, and she explained to me that suicide is not a good idea, because most people who do check out that way get stuck, and can't achieve peace. To convince me that this was really happening, she just asked me to ask my mother what they had her do after her husband was killed in a car accident shortly before my parents married. When Auntie and I parted, she tossed me a satin-covered button.

I had no idea what she had done, so one day, I asked my mom how Auntie had helped her get ready for her wedding. She said that Auntie and my grandmother covered buttons for the bridesmaids' dresses. It helped her keep her mind off of losing her husband. I honestly got goosebumps when mom told me! One day, I will tell her the reason I asked. Until then, it's my secret.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One from a friend:

My pal Frank lived in a 2-family side-by-side house - he and his parents in one half, his grandmother in the other half. When his gramma died, Frank inherited her half of the house and moved in. He didn't really change much on the main floor, leaving most of her furniture and stuff.

One night Frank had a date, and they came back to his place after dinner-and-a-movie. Being randy adults, they enjoyed each other's company in a, um, physical manner.

After his date had gone home, Frank was feeling very good about things. Standing in his kitchen making himself a cuppa coffee, he was so happy, he had to exclaim outloud, "That was the best BJ I ever HAD!!!"

Gramma's spice rack, which he was nowhere near, flew off the wall - FLEW off the wall, he says - across the room and smashed on the floor.

When he could talk again, Frank said "Sorry, Gramma."


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Speaking of Ghosts, check this out! Hear them speak!!

http://www.whitenoisemovie.com/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mitchellmania said:


> Speaking of Ghosts, check this out! Hear them speak!!
> 
> http://www.whitenoisemovie.com/


Now, THAT sounds like a GREAT movie! :thumbsup:


----------



## SgtFang (Jul 18, 2003)

Nothing too ghostly, except some noises in an old girlfriend's house when I was there alone once, and some guy who pulled me out of a ditch one night and dissappeared while I was looking the car over, but I did get followed through the woods by something one night that could have only been a sasquatch. It was with me for around a half hour, crossed fences with me, but never came out of the treeline.

Made all kinds of noise as it moved- heh, sounded like a bulldozer trying to be sneaky! :lol:

-Sarge


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

SgtFang said:


> Nothing too ghostly, except some noises in an old girlfriend's house when I was there alone once, and some guy who pulled me out of a ditch one night and dissappeared while I was looking the car over, but I did get followed through the woods by something one night that could have only been a sasquatch. It was with me for around a half hour, crossed fences with me, but never came out of the treeline.
> 
> Made all kinds of noise as it moved- heh, sounded like a bulldozer trying to be sneaky! :lol:
> 
> -Sarge


No way!! My sister's old boyfriend brought her home one night. When she when
inside, he looked over near the trees and there stood what he described as a 
big "white monkey"! He said it walked right up to him looked him in the eyes and walked away! This guy doesn't have a sense of humor, so I don't think he'd make it up. My other sister was making out wither her boy friend
up the hill at the pond, when thier car was circled by a large creature!
Then they heard this aweful scream and they were outta there!!!


----------

